

Taking the leap: How I became a full time entrepreneur - coderholic
http://www.coderholic.com/taking-the-leap-how-i-became-a-full-time-entrepreneur/

======
esrtgadg
Not to be facetious, but I find it much more helpful to over-simplify it into
a single, simple sound-bite: "To become a full-time entrepreneur, better your
current wage with part-time entrepreneurial projects".

------
lipak
Which website did you used ?

